# Sheba went to heaven...



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sheba. I love your quote, and it is so true. RIP sweet Sheba.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your Sheba. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wonderful quote - definitely something to hold close to your heart in difficult times. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheba*

I am so very sorry to hear about Sheba, but she will have lots of fun company at the Rainbow Bridge, and she lived 14 beautiful years with you.

I love the saying you posted!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That's a wonderful quote, but I am still a cry baby.
I'm sorry for your loss of Sheba, but yes it was wonderful for you to share your life with her.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry, yes we are blessed to have them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sheba. That is a beautiful quote and it does help to know that one day we will see our furry friends again. Until that day they have lots of friends to run and play with to keep each other company.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You and Sheba had 14 wonderful years together and my what a blessing that is.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...Rest sweet Sheba.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, I know how much it hurts. Also, celebrate the 14 years that you had with her, what a gift!! She will always be there in your heart,


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. There is never enough time with those we love so much.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful quote, thank you for sharing it.

My Maggie just had her first anniversary at the Bridge last month, she was just 2 weeks shy of her 14th birthday when she left us. I'll bet she's showing Sheba the ropes!


----------



## CrossCreations (Mar 10, 2010)

*thanks SO much! ==> memories of Sheba*

The genuine caring people in this online community continue to astound me! :bowl: Thanks to all so much for the kind words here about Sheba's death. In the hectic days of moving shortly after her death, I don't think I properly mourned her passing. As I read these words the tears fell...and fell.

She did have 14 wonderful years, grew up with my sons who are now teenagers. They were age 2 and 3 when she came home with us as a tiny ball of fur. With 2 babies in the house, I didn't spend much time training her but that didn't matter, she pretty much trained herself. She just KNEW what to do, and only wanted to please me. A few gently spoken words was all it took, truly.

As the boys grew I brought her to their soccer games, and she became the team mascot, dressed to kill in a matching red soccer jersey. (I don't know exactly how to post photos here, but there's a few of Sheba on my golden retriever website, including one of her and the boys after a soccer game in their gear).

We used to travel to Chicago a lot and Sheba always came along and stayed with us at the Marriott suites, trotted along beside me underneath the chandelier in their lobby. Later Marriott changed their policy and no longer allowed dogs in their hotel. Sad, but I knew that Sheba was not only not the reason, but was far more well-behaved than most humans! 

SUCH a gentle and loving animal was Sheba, I always felt she was more angel than canine. So now she is with the angels, and that is a good thing. They'll surely LOVE her, everyone did!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss and yes this site is good they helped me when my dogs went to the bridge


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry you lost your girl, but what a long life you had with her.

I love that quote and how true it is. I lost my first "very own dog" in Nov. '56 at age 8 months due to distemper (the shots didn't work so well back then and often brought the disease on.) Beauty was a gold and white English setter. I had gotten her for my11th birthday in June, so only had her a few short months. But as the quote says, I am glad that I had her, even if for such a short time.

Since then I have lost many English setters, a couple of Irish Setters, 4 golden retrievers, s and tho I cried (and still do) for all them, I smile because they were in my lives for whatever time I had them. Hunter (in my avatar) was killed by ProHeart6 just past his 4th birthday. Boots (Irish Setter) made it to 12 1/2 before bone cancer got him, and Buck, (golden ) made it to 12 years 3 months before heat attack got him. even knowing the sadness of losing many so young, I would still have them and have the memories and I know they still love me as I still love them., each and every one all the way back to Beauty.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

CrossCreations said:


> If it is any consolation to those of you who also have lost a dearly-loved golden...a friend sent me this quote: _"Don't cry because it is over, be glad that it happened."_
> 
> To be touched by the deep bond with a golden is to be blessed indeed. Pass it on...


Loving thoughts being sent Sheba's and your way. It's a good quote to keep in mind.


----------

